

Ask HN: Must-have software/resources for Frontend Dev/Design? - aayush

Hello people of HN!<p>What would you recommend as essential software, services, reference or resources for a Frontend Development and Design system?<p>P.S If I've duplicated an existing thread, apologies.<p>Thanks and Happy Holidays!
======
primaryobjects
Visual Studio 2012

Notepad++

Web Server (IIS, Apache, Node, etc)

Photoshop/Paint.NET

Chrome

Firefox

Internet Explorer

Safari

CDN links for jQuery <http://jquery.com/download>

CDN links for jQuery UI <http://jqueryui.com> (bottom of page)

jQuery Block UI <http://www.malsup.com/jquery/block> (modal popups)

Twitter Bootstrap <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap> (base css)

Open Internet connection

~~~
aayush
Thanks! Great start there.

------
rman666
1\. A good text editor

2\. A sense of humor

